# April Fools Fest 3-30-2014



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I know this show is only a week after the CTA show, but last year it had a really good turn out. Who is going to try to make it out to this show?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

This is usually a really good show.... Hope to be at both the CTA show and this one as a spectator


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Being a local, I'm gonna try to be there.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I am hoping to make it


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Even though we were out in the field, I had a great time at this event last year. Hopefully we will have a great turnout on this one.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Even though we were out in the field, I had a great time at this event last year. Hopefully we will have a great turnout on this one.


In a field with no power and it rained at the end when handing out awards. I can't wait!

Chuck


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

This one not going to be under the pavilion like it normally is?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> This one not going to be under the pavilion like it normally is?


I'm not sure about this year, but it wasn't last year. We were out in the front field on the left as you drive in. I forgot about the rain Chuck.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

MacLeod said:


> This one not going to be under the pavilion like it normally is?


doubt i'm competing, but will ride along if you're going, hit me up.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

stereo_luver said:


> In a field with no power and it rained at the end when handing out awards. I can't wait!
> 
> Chuck


...it's called Fools Fest for a reason.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

One week to go!!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Chuck, I didn't get a chanceto swap discs with you at the Freezefest show. I will bring you a copy.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Hey Chuck, I didn't get a chanceto swap discs with you at the Freezefest show. I will bring you a copy.


Thanks. This is a trend that I'm happy to see happening. A good way to sample some different tastes in music. I'll be burning a few disks again to hand out.

I'll be making a reservation for a place to stay on Saturday night and arriving sometime in the afternoon. I've gotten tired of making the drive both ways in the same day.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm hoping to make it and will try to have a bluegrass sampler disk this time.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Chuck, I have got to take a listen to your truck this time. 
Kevin, that would be cool.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Really wish I could make this one. Hope the turn out is better than last week.  I'll be at the Hobby and have some changes I want to get thoughts on.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Tsmith said:


> Chuck, I have got to take a listen to your truck this time.


Not a problem. The door is always open.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Sunday Sunday SUNDAY!

Chuck


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone know who is judging this one?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Not at the Pavilion. We will be in the back lot. But there is power.

Chuck


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you for the info sir!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Anyone know who is judging this one?


I would guess Vinny.

Chuck


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

If he does it will be one of the few he judges this season. I heard he will judge very little till The Vinny.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it's going to be a little muddy.

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

I finally made it to a show... 

Thanks to those that allowed me to listen to their cars... The Sound Team 6 guys have some nice sounding vehicles... Thanks to Mike with PHD, sounding great...

And a big congrats to my buddy Tim on a 1st place in Modified and a Best of Show SQ


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats to Tim. I wish I could have made it. This remodel at home kept me up until 2:30am and I overslept. Oh well I guess The Hobby is next?

Chuck


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Weather turned out really nice. Tim really beat the pants off all of us. Congrats on a job well done sir.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks! I had a great time hanging out. I hate you could not make it Chuck. I hope to see you at the Hobby.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

congrats, Tim!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

SQ_MDX said:


> I finally made it to a show...
> 
> Thanks to those that allowed me to listen to their cars... The Sound Team 6 guys have some nice sounding vehicles... Thanks to Mike with PHD, sounding great...
> 
> And a big congrats to my buddy Tim on a 1st place in Modified and a Best of Show SQ


It was great meeting you. Thank you for the kind words sir. Hope to see you at more events soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you... I plan to be at The Hobby also, since I live like 20 minutes from the venue.... Hopefully it will be a bit warmer for my co-pilots...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Who did the judging?

Chuck


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Vinny was the judge


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats Tim!!. What was your score ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

I think he scored an 86...


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks! Yes it was an 86


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow! 86 from vinny would be framed on my wall. Nice job!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Tim's Toyota sounds OK....

LOL


----------

